# January 2007 Desktops



## ShadowXP (Jan 1, 2007)

We've had these throughout 2006 but they weren't constant and we never had it for each month. Hopefully this time we will, even if only a couple of people post their desktops each month I will be making these topics. Perhaps a mod can make a sticky?

Here's mine:





Visual Style: Windows Classic
Wallpaper: Sonic (found on a game blog - PM me for link)

If you're looking for a good image host, check ImageShack.


----------



## Costello (Jan 1, 2007)

I don't use one specific wallpaper now.

I use this: http://www.landscapedvd.com/wallpaperblog/...lpaper-changer/
It changes your wallpaper every X minutes, with wallpapers downloaded from their databases.
Their landscape channel is awesome, every time I check my desktop there's some splendid new wallpaper.


----------



## RefiX (Jan 1, 2007)

Visual Style : Zune (msstyle)
Wallpaper : Sepultura (  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  )


----------



## Bowser128 (Jan 1, 2007)

I like it ShadowXP, but I can't believe you're holding back on the link to UK:Resistance 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Here's mine, courtesy of Styler




Wallpaper: NASA earth
Visual Style: Vista CG


----------



## ShadowXP (Jan 1, 2007)

QUOTE(Bowser128 @ Jan 1 2007 said:


> I like it, but I can't believe you're holding back on the link to UK:Resistance
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Nice desktop, I didn't want to name the awesome site in case of being accused of pulling a shameless plug


----------



## Samutz (Jan 1, 2007)

I've used this same background for years now. I even use it on my M3 skin, cellphone, and PDA.


----------



## ShadowXP (Jan 1, 2007)

Samutz, nice desktop, any idea where I can find similar wallpapers?


----------



## nintendofreak (Jan 1, 2007)

Thats my desktop there  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







zune theme, with a Paintball marker (trilogy pro w/ pmp pump kit) Background.


----------



## teh_raf3 (Jan 1, 2007)

My desktop...


----------



## fischju_original (Jan 1, 2007)

this is my main desktop 




secondary desktop





and my whole setup 




Can you tell that I like AFI, alot?


----------



## TripleA (Jan 1, 2007)




----------



## Katalyst (Jan 1, 2007)

Click to Enlarge





Click to Enlarge


----------



## mr_blonde_88 (Jan 1, 2007)

Alot of you have this Zune theme, where did ya get it?


----------



## teh_raf3 (Jan 1, 2007)

QUOTE(mr_blonde_88 @ Jan 2 2007 said:


> Alot of you have this Zune theme, where did ya get it?



http://fileforum.betanews.com/sendfile/116...esktopTheme.msi


----------



## orangedrink (Jan 1, 2007)




----------



## enarky (Jan 1, 2007)

I like that AFI desktop... great band, too 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 .

Here's mine:



Pretty much standard Gnome desktop, background from an artist from deviantART, vhm-alex.


----------



## orangedrink (Jan 1, 2007)

BigWiener, thats one awesome wallpaper.


----------



## mr_blonde_88 (Jan 2, 2007)

My desktop

The background is done by the person who did the artwork for the 'Fightstar' album 'Grand Unification'
Which, if i mite say, is an AMAZING album
I'll try and find out who created it, i can't remember atm


----------



## Samutz (Jan 2, 2007)

QUOTE(ShadowXP @ Jan 1 2007 said:


> Samutz, nice desktop, any idea where I can find similar wallpapers?


I got it off of Deviant Art several years ago. Probably in the Abstract or 3D wallpaper section.


----------



## KroBa (Jan 3, 2007)

Here's mine:


----------



## uchiha_itachi (Jan 3, 2007)

Heres mine:


----------



## Jax (Jan 3, 2007)

Here's mine:


----------



## Azimuth (Jan 3, 2007)

Gnome and Compiz


----------



## darkpuff (Jan 3, 2007)

QUOTE(deadcell @ Jan 3 2007 said:


> Gnome and Compiz



Are you running iTunes under linux somehow? Or is that just the icon being used for something else?


----------



## Psyfira (Jan 3, 2007)

Changed mine (gasp!) on the 31st to http://www.deviantart.com/deviation/41789980/ , with a 4 hour editing job to make it fit on one screen. Words cannot express how much I love this picture, it'd look awesome spread across a dual-screen system


----------



## Devante (Jan 3, 2007)

A Litestep theme I made and have used for a long while now.

You can get it here: http://www.deviantart.com/deviation/17682800/


----------



## Azimuth (Jan 3, 2007)

QUOTE(deadcell @ Jan 3 2007 said:


> Gnome and Compiz



nope just using the icon for xmms, u can get gtkpod for linux it has the same functionality as itunes, amarok is another great itunes replacement

edit: im not sure but i think that itunes runs under wine


----------



## natkoden (Jan 3, 2007)

Here is mine


----------



## squee (Jan 3, 2007)

That's mine


----------



## Mortenga (Jan 3, 2007)




----------



## mr_blonde_88 (Jan 3, 2007)

Artwork from the US series Heroes

I pray to god they release it in the uk, cus it's sooooo awesome


----------



## Deleted User (Jan 3, 2007)

I always liked these 'Show your desktop' threads!

- This is 'Betty' (iBook G4):




- And this is 'Schorsch' (PC):




wallpaper source: Pixelgirl Presents Free Icons, Desktops & More.


----------



## uchiha_itachi (Jan 4, 2007)

QUOTE(natkoden @ Jan 3 2007 said:


> Here is mine



Got a link to that Wii icon?

Thanks.


----------



## phoood (Jan 4, 2007)

I like themes and all, but I like my system resources too.


----------



## Mortenga (Jan 6, 2007)

Changed mine due to boredom


----------



## remisser (Jan 7, 2007)

^^ click to open ^^

i know, i have the coolest desktop ever.  (with weather, how full my hard drive is -- it's almost full, launch bar that expands [just looks like an arrow], quick shutdown methods, clock, laptop battery jar, moonphase)


----------



## Azimuth (Jan 7, 2007)

ultra-minimalism, bow down to enlightenment.


----------



## T-hug (Jan 7, 2007)

I'm so ashamed of mine im not gonna bother.  Since the April thread I've had to format drives, reinstall xp and had a bunch of other mishaps and now my desktop is a right mess!
I just noticed the changer Costello posted, very nice thx alot!.


----------



## juggernaut911 (Jan 7, 2007)

QUOTE(natkoden @ Jan 3 2007 said:


> Here is mine



Wow! nice desktop! kudos! even though its a Mac...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	

























well lemme show you guys/chicks/chickens my crib---desktop!





Love the Background, right...

Lookie at the count down... its for Spider Man 3!! (With Gordan Freeman in it... >_> )


----------



## natkoden (Jan 7, 2007)

QUOTE(uchiha_itachi @ Jan 4 2007 said:


> Got a link to that Wii icon?
> 
> Thanks.



Try this

http://rapidshare.com/files/10604389/WiiDrive.ico.html


----------



## brins0 (Jan 11, 2007)

Well here's my additions, I frequently change my background, but the actual theme stay's the same...

The oddly shaped desktop is coz i'm running 2 monitors at different resolutions... (L 1280x1024, R 1024x768)

My Desktop 09/01/2007
My Desktop 04/01/2007

Note: These are hosted on my machines, so they may not always be accessable...


----------



## GexX2 (Jan 11, 2007)

Heres mine... If you haven't noticed, I'm a FLCL fan, GASP! Its the stealthiest unknown secret EVAR!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





   If you ignore my avatar and sig of course.


----------



## Mehdi (Jan 11, 2007)




----------



## anotheruser22 (Jan 11, 2007)

QUOTE(Katalyst @ Jan 2 2007 said:


> Click to Enlarge
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Nice desktop! How can I set up something similar? Are they widgets on your desktop?


----------



## Sick Wario (Jan 11, 2007)

well here is mine. i have not changed the visual style or wallpaper for 6 months+


----------



## lookout (Jan 11, 2007)

you guys got some nice desktop!

I got 24" at 1920x1200 + 8" 800x600 TFT touch screen at extend monitor
I'll see post it here.


----------



## shaunj66 (Jan 11, 2007)




----------



## Katalyst (Jan 11, 2007)

QUOTE(anotheruser22 @ Jan 11 2007 said:


> QUOTE(Katalyst @ Jan 2 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > Click to Enlarge
> ...


All coded by me using Samurize.


----------



## Kyoji (Jan 11, 2007)

Whaaaaat, ShaunJ isn't sporting the active desktop anymore?!


----------



## Flocoon (Jan 11, 2007)

Here's mine


----------



## Psyfira (Jan 11, 2007)

Fantastic


----------



## shaunj66 (Jan 12, 2007)

QUOTE(Kyoji @ Jan 11 2007 said:


> Whaaaaat, ShaunJ isn't sporting the active desktop anymore?!


And answer the thousands of questions and PMs that come from me posting a screencap? Absolutely not.


----------



## imgod22222 (Jan 12, 2007)

flocoon, what 3rd party app did you use for that sidebar? Looks nicer than mine. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Here's my laptop's desktop, sporting the VTP look.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




BTW highest recorded system uptime:184 hours, then i ran out of RAM. Need more garbage collection... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






QUOTE(GexX2 @ Jan 11 2007 said:


> Heres mine... If you haven't noticed, I'm a FLCL fan, GASP! Its the stealthiest unknown secret EVAR!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


And here i thot i was the only one! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Good to see others like me.


----------



## canvasch (Jan 12, 2007)

i use those programs more than any other on my pc, so they get desktop.... execpt for WoW, Maplestory and Limewire, those are there for my friend when he comes over.....

yeah... nothing fancy... no widgets... no skins.... i like it better like that....


----------



## Flocoon (Jan 12, 2007)

QUOTE(imgod22222 @ Jan 12 2007 said:


> flocoon, what 3rd party app did you use for that sidebar? Looks nicer than mine.



Actually I'm using the Yahoo! Widget freeware (based on ex-Konfabulator). 
You can find it here.
There are plenty of widgets.


----------



## Julee (Jan 13, 2007)

Keeping with my same wallpapers, ive managed to find a nice skin to go with it.


----------



## SynGamer (Jan 13, 2007)




----------



## Kyoji (Jan 15, 2007)

My new Foobar set up coming along nicely...


----------



## remisser (Jan 21, 2007)

since nobody remarked how awesome it was in thumbnail form, here it is in huge form:


----------



## moribund112 (Feb 7, 2007)

I love your wallpaper remisser! Could you provide a link to it? I'd like to use it as well. Thanks!


----------

